#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  >  Ειδοποιητήριο εισφορών ΤΣΜΕΔΕ

## cgl

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι,

Ξέρετε το συγκεκριμένο link του tsmede να κατεβάσω το ειδοποιητήριο πληρωμής εισφοράς;

----------


## Xάρης

Στην ιστοσελίδα www.tsmede.gr πάνω δεξιά υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο κουμπί που γράφει "ΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΗΣ".

Ακόμα όμως τα ειδοποιητήρια δεν είναι έτοιμα. Κλικ στο κουμπάκι για να διαβάσεις πότε θα είναι έτοιμα.

----------

